# GOLF Gti engine in TT



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Am I correct in thinking that one of the TT models comes with the same engine that's standard on the Golf Gti?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes - apart from the RS it's more or less all of them in various stages of tune!


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GTi has the same engine as the base 20T with different software.
TTS has a different turbo and internals.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> GTi has the same engine as the base 20T with different software.
> TTS has a different turbo and internals.


VAG do same engine in many cars.

Isn't TTS engine the same as Golf R?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the info / appreciated


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Shug750S said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > GTi has the same engine as the base 20T with different software.
> ...


Yes, but the TTS is faster, louder (exhaust) and handles better, the Golf is more practical and quite a nice Q car... my missis has a 17 plate Golf R (5 door manual)...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Mark Pred said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


TTS & R both showing manufacturers data as 0-62 in 4.6 (dsg) and 155 mph top speed

Having had a TT and now the R I agree R is a nice Q car. Get less hassle from others and really fun creaming others away from the lights as they thought it was 'just a golf'


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes S and R share pretty much the same engine
GTi and base T same.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Shug750S said:


> Yes, but the TTS is faster, louder (exhaust) and handles better, the Golf is more practical and quite a nice Q car... my missis has a 17 plate Golf R (5 door manual)...


TTS & R both showing manufacturers data as 0-62 in 4.6 (dsg) and 155 mph top speed

Having had a TT and now the R I agree R is a nice Q car. Get less hassle from others and really fun creaming others away from the lights as they thought it was 'just a golf'[/quote]

How does the tts compare to the facelift r? That was my number 1 choice, before buying a used tts instead of the R as the vw 
Garage wasn't interested. Seeing as it now has a 7 speed dsg and the same power as the tts, 0 to 62 is also the same...im assuming it's the new gearbox compensating for the slightly heavier car. But generally interested in the comparison on performance and handling etc


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Number86 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the TTS is faster, louder (exhaust) and handles better, the Golf is more practical and quite a nice Q car... my missis has a 17 plate Golf R (5 door manual)...
> ...


How does the tts compare to the facelift r? That was my number 1 choice, before buying a used tts instead of the R as the vw 
Garage wasn't interested. Seeing as it now has a 7 speed dsg and the same power as the tts, 0 to 62 is also the same...im assuming it's the new gearbox compensating for the slightly heavier car. But generally interested in the comparison on performance and handling etc[/quote]

I only had the TFSi FWD not the TTS.

7 Speed box is much smoother than the 6 Speed.

Obviously R seems more fun and a fair bit more power 310 vs 211.

Much quieter too (TT was roadster so no brainer)

Also seems R has more bells and whistles as standard, but obviously looks like a golf not a more sporty coupe or conv.

Pays your money, takes your choice and all that...


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

What other cars in the VW group have the same 1.8 litre 180 BHP petrol engine used in the TT sport?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I think the Leon and the A3 used to have the same 1.8 up until a couple of years ago

I'd expect the facelift TT will get the newer 7-speed DSG 'box from the Mk7.5 Golf which should improve performance figures slightly

I've been wondering whether there is a difference between the 230PS 2.0 fitted to my TT and the original Mk7 GTI 'Performance Pack' compared to the new Mk7.5 GTI (without PP)....


----------

